# How many of you...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Play those games that rests above certain sites where you "Shoot the Aliens," "Eat the Pizza," "Kill the Zombies," "Blast the PS2" etc. to win a Playstation 2? I admit, that I do; I play the game and when the PS2 window pops up, I click out of it and continue blasting whatever it is I was terminating before it made itself known. I know this is a dumb thread, but hey! It's a guilty pleasure and IT IS late at night, so... who else is guilty of this?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't, because those sites are typically the source of Adware, Spyware and other nasty stuff that can infect your computer.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmmm...must be why I have all the latest gizmo's to combat this bane to the honest PC users existence. My fondest wish is to see all of these **** get their just desserts by being gang banged by a bunch of bull queers with AIDS in a maximum security federal penitentary where no one can hear them scream.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Hmmm...must be why I have all the latest gizmo's to combat this bane to the honest PC users existence. My fondest wish is to see all of these **** get their just desserts by being gang banged by a bunch of bull queers with AIDS in a maximum security federal penitentary where no one can hear them scream.


Wow .. I could feel the love over flowing out of that post .. hehe .. let's not really ever **** this man off ​


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, don't **** off Sinman. He's got a certain way with words.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Yeah, don't **** off Sinman. He's got a certain way with words.


Cool  having a way with words makes the world go round .. hehe​


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Werd.


----------

